# What MMA Fighter Would Be Toughest On The Street?



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

there's some great fighters in mma, to many to list but what i want to know is who'd be the toughest in a street fight, would it be someone like the iceman or maybe bas rutten?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

It would definitely be a stand up guy...hmm, I'd say Anderson Silva.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

urijah faber beat up a boli mob so i might go with him.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah that's a good call he is a great stand up fighter but is he a nutter because i bet some fighters would lose it and start using weapons, i think to be a good street fighter you have to be phsyco, i mean even if there getting beat up by a more superior striker they would result to any length to win the fight this is what i think defines a tough street fighter, who could this be?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Bas Rutten all the way baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

If the fight is one on one any guy that has fought in the UFC would be the shit out of any street fighter. Even if it was a 155er vs a 300lb street fighter.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Lee Murray on the street would kick the crap out of a lot of mma fighters


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

FEDOR...end.of.thread!!


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

took the words out of my mouth, fedor


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> If the fight is one on one any guy that has fought in the UFC would be the shit out of any street fighter. Even if it was a 155er vs a 300lb street fighter.


what i want to know is which mma fighter would be the toughest on the street i'm not trying to compare them to an established street fighter, in mma there are rules and some fighters may feel safe with a ref watching them and it's a legal fight, on the street however there's nothing some good mma fighters might not be that good in a street fight.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Lee Murray on the street would kick the crap out of a lot of mma fighters


i've heard that this lee murray is a hero in london who has won many street fights, i also heard that when ufc came to london tito ortiz got into a drunk argument with lee murray, apparantly lee 'the lightning' murray knocked tito out with a punch and then kicked him in the head, matt hughes came to tito's rescue by jumping on tito's back to shield him from murray while pat militich pulled murray away.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> what i want to know is which mma fighter would be the toughest on the street i'm not trying to compare them to an established street fighter, in mma there are rules and some fighters may feel safe with a ref watching them and it's a legal fight, on the street however there's nothing some good mma fighters might not be that good in a street fight.


Fedor he is calm under any circumstance.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> yeah that's a good call he is a great stand up fighter but is he a nutter because i bet some fighters would lose it and start using weapons, i think to be a good street fighter you have to be phsyco, i mean even if there getting beat up by a more superior striker they would result to any length to win the fight this is what i think defines a tough street fighter, who could this be?


Psycho eh? Then it would have to go too Ken Shamrock haha. He's pretty crazy when hes angry, and in a street fight, theres no one to hold him back. Even worse that you can use weapons, i mean..would you wanna piss him off in a street fight? He could possibly make Michael Myers or Jason Voorhees look like push overs. :laugh: 

This is all regardless of his age.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If i had to pick one from each division I would go.

LW: Gomi, because he isnt that big and if you didnt know who he was and tried to fight him he would knock you the **** out quick.

WW: GSP pretty much same reason as Gomi. If he was in street clothes he might not look that tough but he would **** you up bad.

MW: Paulo Filho, the guy is a beast and would just destroy anyon.

LHW: Gotta go with chuck, he would be one hell of a scary person to get in a street or bar fight with.

HW: Fedor, enough said


----------



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

i think rampage would be a beast in a street fight, after all thats kinda what he's all about in the first place. Who wants to fight a guy that will power bomb a guy in an mma fight, just think what he would do if he got to use that big ass chain he always has around the neck


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> If i had to pick one from each division I would go.
> 
> LW: Gomi, because he isnt that big and if you didnt know who he was and tried to fight him he would knock you the **** out quick.
> 
> ...


Chucks a good choice for LHW. You notice alot of people in street fights not using a real strategy, they just go in with rage throwing there fists in front of them and grabbing weapons if need be. I'm sure Chuck would be very comfortable if someone tried that on him.. He'd be like Blade on Blade 2. "You obviously have no idea who you're ****ing with!"


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Bas and Fedor. 

If you saw Bas's lethal street self defense video you would know what I am talking about. And Fedor becuause he is the best in the world, and a hell of a brawler.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

CashKola said:


> I'm gonna have to go with Bas and Fedor.
> 
> If you saw Bas's lethal street self defense video you would know what I am talking about. And Fedor becuause he is the best in the world, and a hell of a brawler.


yeah i saw that video and bas sounds like a nut job, i would not want to fight him in a bar or street he's looney


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> i've heard that this lee murray is a hero in london who has won many street fights, i also heard that when ufc came to london tito ortiz got into a drunk argument with lee murray, apparantly lee 'the lightning' murray knocked tito out with a punch and then kicked him in the head, matt hughes came to tito's rescue by jumping on tito's back to shield him from murray while pat militich pulled murray away.


dude is this true? you know where i can get an article on this? haha. Possibly a video..doubtful but i can dream cant i? :laugh:


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> dude is this true? you know where i can get an article on this? haha. Possibly a video..doubtful but i can dream cant i? :laugh:


yeah man if you go to google and type lee murray in it will come up with lee murray wikipedia click on it and enjoy

Lee Murray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Big_Pete (Dec 9, 2006)

Street fight ay...I would have to say Ken Shamrock, he is of course the lions den master. Ken is a nuttah and if he were to lose it, bottle/bat/trash can, he'd use anything and everytihng to beat the living crap outta people. UFC saved Tito, if this fight were on the street theres no doubt in my mind that ken would win.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Big_Pete said:


> Street fight ay...I would have to say Ken Shamrock, he is of course the lions den master. Ken is a nuttah and if he were to lose it,* bottle/bat/trash can, he'd use anything and everytihng to beat the living crap outta people.* UFC saved Tito, if this fight were on the street theres no doubt in my mind that ken would win.


yeah...and if I had a gun I could take out Fedor!!...I mean what are we talking about here..???!! :dunno:


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

Oil said:


> yeah...and if I had a gun I could take out Fedor!!...I mean what are we talking about here..???!! :dunno:


i was just curious to see which mma fighter people think would be the toughest in a street fight where ufc rules don't apply, some mma fighters would not be that good in a street fight for a number of different reasons


----------



## Big_Pete (Dec 9, 2006)

Oil said:


> yeah...and if I had a gun I could take out Fedor!!...I mean what are we talking about here..???!! :dunno:


No I mean only typical street objects, not any kind of weapon.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

how about the late andy hug man have you seen his axe kicks

YouTube - Andy Hug HL video


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Fedor will beat down anyone.

then I'm gonna go with Rampage as a lhw, that guy is sick.

Shogun would probably be the first to kill someone though because he's stomp happy. 

To be honest, I would not pick GSP, he's just not vicious enough. I'd rather run into GSP on the street then some dirtbag like twinkle toes Trigg.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah i change my answer from GSP. I just said him beacuse you wouldnt think that much of him if you seen him but if you fought him you would have no chance. But i cant see him as a guy picking fights on the streets. I would rather go with someone like Karo. They guy would **** you up and it doesnt look like he likes to take crap from anyone.


----------



## tatfreak30 (Dec 14, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> how about the late andy hug man have you seen his axe kicks
> 
> YouTube - Andy Hug HL video



Holy crap that guys got a mean set of kicks there 
Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> how about the late andy hug man have you seen his axe kicks
> 
> YouTube - Andy Hug HL video


nice vid, repped


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

against a shmoe or a fews mhoe's on the street id have to say:

lee murray
chris leben
butterbean
gilbert yvel
wanderlei
MIRKO CC
QR-JACKSON


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

them axe kicks were mad...

but on topic, Bas Rutten. I got his Lethal STreet Fighting vid, and he shows you how to KILL someone, a little OTT, but then again my JJ instructor shows me how to possibly kill someone 0_o if i had more skill anyway 

But yeah, Bas does look like he would go nuts in a street fight, even in his vid he says

"i was in a street fight with a friend against 8 men, i had a bottle in each hand holding it by the neck. i smashed them both so i can stab. But holding it at the neck i was left with 2 stumps, me and friend was laughting so hard, the people who wanted to fight us had no idea what was going on" (obviously not word to word, but ya get me)

He then i pressume procceded to mess them up bottleless. Mans a nutter, aint no way id EVER mess with him. where GSP or Hughes (same size im guessing) i would (being drunk and not knowing who they are ).

EDIT: and who is this Lee Murray and where does he fight if he is so good????


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

BJ penn, powerful hands and could slam people easy


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva
Bas Rutten
Aleksander Emelianenko
Evangelista Cyborg
James Thompson
Robbie Lawler
Lee Murray
Tank Abbott


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

what about tank abbott? tons of expericence on the streets? or mark hunt? big dudes


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, Bas Rutten hands down. His street fighting videos and self defence videos have convinced me...he knows more than MMA he's a f*cking street fighter aswell :cheeky4:


----------



## DLucks (Nov 27, 2006)

*toughest mma fighter*

I would have to say forrest griffin b/c griffin can take a beatin and keep going and still hit like a tank.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

DLucks said:


> I would have to say forrest griffin b/c griffin can take a beatin and keep going and still hit like a tank.


and he's a big lanky guy


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

How about Quinton Jackson? I could see him slamming some folks onto the pavement. :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

*Silva!*

I can't believe only two people picked Wanderlei Silva, and that too as a mere mention. When I think of psychotic no-holds barred go-to-jail-because-you-kicked-the-fckers-head-in fighting, the man leaps to mind. He pushes the limits of what little rules there are in pride, and is a pure murderer.. all aggression, that's what'll win street fights.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

> all aggression, that's what'll win street fights.


wrong, wrong, wrong.

so any mad man who weigh's 150lb could destroy Bas Rutten. Take yourself outside and have a word with yourself. Madness, skill and a desire to survive will triumph....

Its often said that a man who has nothing to live for will fight the best....but if you had a family to live for would you not fight till the death. As your family IS your life.

Anywho, i was NOT saying your choice was wrong, only your final reasoning.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Liddellianenko said:


> I can't believe only two people picked Wanderlei Silva, and that too as a mere mention. When I think of psychotic no-holds barred go-to-jail-because-you-kicked-the-fckers-head-in fighting, the man leaps to mind. He pushes the limits of what little rules there are in pride, and is a pure murderer.. all aggression, that's what'll win street fights.



in also stated cyborg.. him and wanderlei have matchin styles.. both aggressive as **** and if u hit the ground your face will be pavement in no time


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bas Rutten
Quinton Jackson
Fedor
Lee Murray
Chuck Liddell
Wanderlei Silva
Mirko Cro Cop
Tank Abbott
Cabbage
Robbie Lawler


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't feel like reading the whole thread so I'll say Lee Murray, Bas Rutten, and even Tito would beat the shit out of someone on the street. Tito would just take the dude down and not have too much trouble ground and pounding some random guy with no experience and Bas and Lee would likely end up in jail accidentally, or maybe purposely in Lee's case, killing the guy.

Chuck would have some fun too and not much trouble KOing some random guy.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Bas Rutten
> Quinton Jackson
> Fedor
> Lee Murray
> ...


Yea I agree with that one. :thumbsup: Shoulda read this post first.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

How about "The King of the Streets" Marco Ruas?


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd hafta go with Quinton Jackson.


The last person I'd want to meet in an alley


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Rockstar189 said:


> Yeah, Bas Rutten hands down. His street fighting videos and self defence videos have convinced me...he knows more than MMA he's a f*cking street fighter aswell :cheeky4:


those video's are awesome.. the bar one is sick


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> i've heard that this lee murray is a hero in london who has won many street fights, i also heard that when ufc came to london tito ortiz got into a drunk argument with lee murray, apparantly lee 'the lightning' murray knocked tito out with a punch and then kicked him in the head, matt hughes came to tito's rescue by jumping on tito's back to shield him from murray while pat militich pulled murray away.



man, how sweet would it be to see that one?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Probably Ken Shamrock or Chuck Liddell or even Randy Couture. Anyone who is a good striker, since you dont usually see takedowns and ground n pounders in street fights


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> what about tank abbott? tons of expericence on the streets? or mark hunt? big dudes


Finally somebody got it right! The answer is clearly *Mark Hunt*. Think about it. Imagine walking into an alley and staring at a pissed off Mark Hunt. I would shit my pants faster than the Maine-iac.

First off that is one big, mean dude. Second, name one MMA fighter who is a better or more powerful striker. His one big weakness is ground skills, but in a street fight he would probably bite the opponent or go right for the eyes or family jewels. That guy is freakin' savage!


----------



## dmp1110 (Nov 19, 2006)

I think, in his prime, hands down Bas Rutten...toughest, smartest fighter I have ever seen.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

KillerG said:


> them axe kicks were mad...
> 
> but on topic, Bas Rutten. I got his Lethal STreet Fighting vid, and he shows you how to KILL someone, a little OTT, but then again my JJ instructor shows me how to possibly kill someone 0_o if i had more skill anyway
> 
> ...


lee murray is quite a well known mma fighter from london england but he's probably known more for his street fighting in england, he nearly died this year from stab wounds and now he's in jail over a big robbery


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Luke Cummo from TUF :laugh:
his not big, and not that skilled
but the guy is crazy ! =D


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> lee murray is quite a well known mma fighter from london england but he's probably known more for his street fighting in england, he nearly died this year from stab wounds and now he's in jail over a big robbery


Yah sucks how we will never be able to see him fight Tito in the cage.


----------



## dmp1110 (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree with Bas Rutteen. The dude is a total badass...tough as nails and smart as hell


----------



## dmp1110 (Nov 19, 2006)

Are you serious? Any man that weighs 150lb could destroy Bas Rutten??? Not to be a total d-bag, but I don't think you know anything what you are talking about. 



KillerG said:


> wrong, wrong, wrong.
> 
> so any mad man who weigh's 150lb could destroy Bas Rutten. Take yourself outside and have a word with yourself. Madness, skill and a desire to survive will triumph....
> 
> ...


----------



## dmp1110 (Nov 19, 2006)

yo, never mind. misunderstood what you were were saying KillerG


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

KillerG said:


> wrong, wrong, wrong.
> 
> so any mad man who weigh's 150lb could destroy Bas Rutten. Take yourself outside and have a word with yourself. Madness, skill and a desire to survive will triumph....
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?? Did you even read my post? I said aggression will win street fights, where the hell did i mention anything about a lighter fighter beating a heavier one? Not to mention Bas Rutten, where exactly do you see me stating that some 155lb chump will beat him? what I meant was, ALL OTHER THINGS BEING EQUAL the more aggressive fighters win on the streets.. grappling and submission $hit doesn't work on the streets as much because you leave yourself so open to a punch/kick to the gonads or an eye gouge whenever you grapple. I'm not dissing jiu jitsu, I've trained in it and it's very effective in the ring, but not when there's no rules. And not that I'm proud of it, but I've been in enough street fights to know the difference.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

Street scraps involve no rules and the so-called "pros", contrary to popular belief, do not have an advantage all the time. There are guys who fight on the street with skilled hands, can grapple effectively taking you down to pass your guard and choke you the **** out, then proceed to stomp/kick the shit out of you til you don't move. I know of two such men but I'll talk about the one who fascinated me the most. Call him OG.

OG is in his mid forties. I met him out in Fresno California about a year ago. He's 6'2" and weighs a very lean and solid 180 lbs. His grip was UNBELIEVABLY like a vise when I shook his hand and I noticed the knuckles on both his hands showed the damage of having put people to sleep.

We discussed street fighting and combat sport fighting...the differences, the similarities. He shared how he had learned his lesson hard of the importance of training for strength and endurance no matter if you endeavor to fight professionally or not.

What he shared with me in our talks taught me that as good as a "professional" a man might be, on the street EVERYTHING changes and a man's "pro" knowledge does not necessarily give that man an edge over any given street opponent.

Now I'm not a street fighter. However the few that I've been in were _short_ and _sweet_ ending in a matter of seconds with a short powerful kick up the middle to the nutsack. 

So...as stated above on the street there no rules, so the unexpected comes into play which is the variable that will put ANYONE (professional fighters as well) on their ass, bloody, ****ed up and unconcious.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

So which MMA fighter would be the toughest on the street?

To put in my 2 cents: The one with the most friends present at the time who happens to walk around strapped. If their buddies are strapped, then they earn bonus points.

Let me bring up this point: Alex Gong was a monster Muay Thai fighter at 160lbs. After chasing down a guy who hit his car on foot and confronting him, he didn't even consider for a split second that the decision to confront this guy would cost him his life. A few moments later he was shot point blank in the chest and died at the scene.

Not to sour the mood, but to be honestly truthful: "Tough" on the streets usually translates to how many running buddies you have (how "deep" you roll) and how well armed you happen to be. Love 'em or leave in the cage or ring, none of the above mentioned are bullet-proof, and it can be a ****ing 13-year kid with a handgun and their accolades and win/loss records wouldn't mean shit if they got shot.

Think about it.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

Onganju said:


> So which MMA fighter would be the toughest on the street?
> 
> To put in my 2 cents: The one with the most friends present at the time who happens to walk around strapped. If their buddies are strapped, then they earn bonus points.
> 
> ...


Forget everything I just said. REPPED! :thumbsup:


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Tank Abbott, EOD.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

you know what, i would go with bob sapp. because in a street fight in the guard isn't that good of a position and strength and size plays an important roll, which bobby has.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> you know what, i would go with bob sapp. because in a street fight in the guard isn't that good of a position and strength and size plays an important roll, which bobby has.


and because no one in their right mind would ever talk **** or do anything to piss of bob effin sapp. :laugh:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

anton said:


> and because no one in their right mind would ever talk **** or do anything to piss of bob effin sapp. :laugh:


and he is big, and black and intimidating looking.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

emphasis on black


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I havent' read all the way through this post, but has anyone mentioned tank abbott? I think he streetfughts for fun, or at least thats what he wants people to believe...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I havent' read all the way through this post, but has anyone mentioned tank abbott? I think he streetfughts for fun, or at least thats what he wants people to believe...


Id say Tank would be more of a bar brawler than a street fighter.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Id say Tank would be more of a bar brawler than a street fighter.


I don't see the difference there.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

fedor could take on 2 or 3 guys at a time...all he has to do is ****ing swing and igor vovchanchin and chuck lidell...and maybe kerr in his prime...def bas rutten den wanderlei and anderson cro cop...


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm gonna agree with Tank Abbott because he is the meanest big guy I have ever seen and he can drop anybody quickly. Nobody understands how fast his hands are until they're on the ground.


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

CRO COP....With his special forces experience. A) he's always packing a gun B) he trains how to kill people as much as he trains in the "sport" of mma.

This is a streetfight, so no rules...hed send people home in body bags.


----------



## bismuth14 (Dec 18, 2006)

i think krazy horse would be sweet to have on ur side in a street fight, as for ufc fighters...i think marcus davis just cuz he has a pro boxing record of like 22-0, knees and kicks arent always effective in the street due to jeans and such,so someone with a good chin and a hard ass punch would be best


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei silva, cro cop and fedor they are champions for a reason


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

Fedor or Tank Abbot for sure.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I'm gonna agree with Tank Abbott because he is the meanest big guy I have ever seen and he can drop anybody quickly. Nobody understands how fast his hands are until they're on the ground.


Yeah I'm going with tank.

Honestly, if I had a choice, I would rather fight chuck liddell over Tank Abbot. Getting caught with one of Tanks big looping shots might take my head off :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd say M. Bison or Sagat haha only joking. I would no like to meet Ken Shamrock in a pissed off mood. Has to be Fedor though


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

giant silva?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Yeah I'm going with tank.
> 
> Honestly, if I had a choice, I would rather fight chuck liddell over Tank Abbot. Getting caught with one of Tanks big looping shots might take my head off :laugh: :laugh:


So are you saying that if Fedor and Tank met in the streets Tank would win?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> So are you saying that if Fedor and Tank met in the streets Tank would win?


tank would probably be piss drunk and fedor would demolish him hahaha :laugh:


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

asskicker said:


> So are you saying that if Fedor and Tank met in the streets Tank would win?



You have a good point there, I am changing my vote to fedor.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

anton said:


> giant silva?



naw he doesnt get the best street fighter but he sure does get my best neanderthal look vote


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

230 lb. seasoned UFC vet vs. 120 lb. gang banger w/ gun heavier than him = dead UFC fighter.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> I'd say M. Bison or Sagat haha only joking. I would no like to meet Ken Shamrock in a pissed off mood. Has to be Fedor though



Good call man, in a street fight it would have to be Sagat, the original. No way could anyone take him. He has big time muay thai and he is like 8 feet tall and ripped. That's lights out boys & girls.

/end of discussion!


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Aha but his weakness is the dragon punch....look at that chest scar lol. SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIROOOOOOKEN!!!


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

chuck liddell


----------



## slyall41 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hate the guy, but it would definatly be chuck liddell.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

would have to be Bas Rutten, he used to be a bouncer, and if you have seen his Lethal street fighting DVD he's not scared to do anything it takes to win(use the ambiance and kick to the balls are reoccuring themes in the video). the guy even knows how to disarm people that have guns and knives. Bas is a no holds barred type of guy when threatened, i think he takes the best street fighter title.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

Iron Mike in his prime would of owned them all in a street fight.
he was beating up 30 year olds at pubs when he was 15


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

do any of yous reemeber that thing on the news about 10 years ago with the worlds most dangerous man ken shamrock brutally beating up 3 young men at a club


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I'm gonna agree with Tank Abbott because he is the meanest big guy I have ever seen and he can drop anybody quickly. Nobody understands how fast his hands are until they're on the ground.


Man everybody knows MARK HUNT is the meanest street fighter ever .. this was how he was discovered .. having street brawls .. and if FEDOR came across him in a dark alley ... FEDOR would be screaming like a girl ... HUNT would smash anyone in the streets .. in the ring, hes restricted from his strengths .. so you havent seen nothing yet ..


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

maybe not the best, but rich franklin would do well just cuz he doesnt look like a tough guy imo. people would walk up to him sayin this and that thinkin he'd pansy out and then goodnight ala nate quarry style.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Im not sure who said andy hug before but yeah he could do so much damage in a street fight like glaube feitosa, but you have to go for jerome lebanner as he is one of the best k1 fighters and he has proved himself in mma. you have to wonder about wanderlei silva though, can imagine him flying around with his knee strikes


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> you know what, i would go with bob sapp. because in a street fight in the guard isn't that good of a position and strength and size plays an important roll, which bobby has.



Damn, you beat me to it, I was reading through this thread to see if n e body had put this.

Cro Cop, Bas Rutten, Chuck Liddell, Lee Murray, Tank Abott.....

Al of these guys have one thing in common.

They all would get absolutely raped by a 6'5 350lb black guy.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor. He's just ridiculously tough and can beat a guy in pretty much any way.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

No way bob sapp, CroCop made him look like a little girl in there fight from a minor left straight punch. its like sapp tried to hug him to death.
Loll watch the video:
YouTube - Crocop Vs. Sapp


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ernesto Hoost is a f-cking badass. The guy has beat Cro Cop 3 times, and 2 of them were by Knock out. Anyone on the streets fighting this guy would get KTFO. Peter Aerts would **** up most anyone also. Just throw out a f-ckn leg breaker kick then finish them.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

AxleZTTic said:


> maybe not the best, but rich franklin would do well just cuz he doesnt look like a tough guy imo. people would walk up to him sayin this and that thinkin he'd pansy out and then goodnight ala nate quarry style.



Rich Franklin SUCKS (Relatively, compared to fedor, hunt or Crocop) and he does not look like a pansy. WtF would think that when they run into a 6'X 220lb army lookin dude on the street?


----------



## bigduly (Dec 28, 2006)

I would have to pick Rampage and Tank Abbott. They will probably become angry and just come at you. If it was a bar fight I would pick Bas Rutten or Arlovski.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

Best in a Streetfight? Ummmm.... Tank Abbott. Some guys are disappointed if they don't win a fight by knockout, Tank is pissed if he doesn't seriously injure or kill someone. Baddest streetfighter hands down.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cabbage would be good too because the only way he'd lose is if he was shot, (but not in the head because the bullet would just bounce off).


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

JWangSDC said:


> Rich Franklin SUCKS (Relatively, compared to fedor, hunt or Crocop) and he does not look like a pansy. WtF would think that when they run into a 6'X 220lb army lookin dude on the street?



read my post again dummy, i never claimed franklin to be the best. his face doesnt look mean or tough at all, he looks like teacher. he's quiet, doesnt always look you in the eye, itd be unexpected. joe riggs is an army lookin dude, not franklin.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i've been thinking who is the toughest street fighter in mma and i wondered who would win a street fight out of crocop and fedor, i think where rules don't apply like the rules in their pride fight then crocop can come out on top. alot of fedor's fights end in submission which i don't think you'd see on the street i also think crocop is a more devastating striker, am i wrong?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well submissions would be effective in a street fight. If you get a man in an armbar and break his arm, hes a one armed fighter, I sure wouldnt wanna fight Fedor with one arm. Or if you apply any choke you could just hold it until theyre out. So submissions could be effective in a street fight. Of course you have to worry about eye gauging and stuff but that stuff can usually be avoided.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

lol I wouldnt wanna fight fedor with 2 arms!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

e-thug said:


> lol I wouldnt wanna fight fedor with 2 arms!


I wouldn't want to fight Fedor with ten arms. That's just more limbs for him to tear off.

Here's the list of guys I wouldn't want to fight on the street besides the obvious ones (Fedor, CroCop, Barnett, Hunt...):

Lee Murray (Beat up Tito Ortiz on the street)
Bas Rutten (Not afraid to kick you in the balls)
Cabbage (Hit him with a f*cking crobar and he just won't fall down)
Tank Abbott (He looks like he would feed you that right hand + brass knuckles, f*ck!)
Semmy Schilt (If you're standing in an alley, he'll kick you from the street)
Phil Baroni (He looks like he'd beat up a little girl if she looked at him the wrong way)
Ken Shamrock (might impale you with his hair)
Kazuo Misaki (I don't care what anyone says bad about him, he is bad ass)


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Andrei Arlovski would be a tough match in a street fight, he's quick and has some serious KO power.


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

Jerome Lebanner bare knuckle ouch


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Id have to go with Diego Sanchez because of his yoga. Thats just scares the crap out of me, the guy is crazy...


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> Damn, you beat me to it, I was reading through this thread to see if n e body had put this.
> 
> Cro Cop, Bas Rutten, Chuck Liddell, Lee Murray, Tank Abott.....
> 
> ...



Yeah guys, that is so true and I didn't even think about it. You're only hope against him in a street fight is a submission, which would be hard to pull off for obvious reasons.

That is unless, of course, you punch said black guy in the eye and make him start crying like a little girl...lol

Oh and Abbott > Hunt, by a long shot.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to say AA. He looks like he was raised on the streets! He is indeed a pitbull


----------



## 801suckerpunch (Mar 4, 2007)

I think Hunt would be good in a street fight. He throws some serious punches and kicks, and would be able to take lots of damage if his opponent's buddies jumped in.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

if lenny mclean was still alive he could take anyone on the street he never lost a fight on the cobbles (street) he had 3000 altogether, check him out in this unliscensed boxing match below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUcFx-PEiTg


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

801suckerpunch said:


> I think Hunt would be good in a street fight. He throws some serious punches and kicks, and would be able to take lots of damage if his opponent's buddies jumped in.


I agree.Plus nobody would want to be headbutted by Hunt.He seems to have the thickest skull on planet.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Mark Hunt easily imo.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Ross Pointon would be pretty tough. The guy has a thick skull and loves to pound it out, and his rough style would work well on the streets.

As much as I dislike him I think Sylvia would be pretty good too. Big guy, big bombs, most people probably wouldn't even get to land a solid shot.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Honestly it's a long ass list..but I would say something around the lines of

Fedor (what most people don't realize is ***** means self defense without a weapon and pretty much teaches you to kick ass even if they have weapons, that and come on he took straight bullets to the face in the terminator movie.)
Shogun
Cro Cop (come on he's a cop he's used to it)
Vitor Belfort (fastest punches I have ever seen)
Anderson Silva 
Chuck Liddell


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

What are you talking about, guys, we all know who's the meanest streetfighter alive: *Marlon Sims*!

Seriously though i guess maybe Cro Cop, I mean every professional fighter would beat up the average street rat, so to decide who's the best you'll have to imagine being attacked by a group. Cro Cop seems like he would be able to keep his calm and methodically disable his attackers one by one. A single kick (wherever it hits) or a left cross from Cro Cop would probably take the fighting spirit from most guys that are not prepared for him.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

most people have already been said. But I'd hate to get hit by Igors right truck. Igor vs 6 people in the street, I could honestly vision him just knocking 6 people out consecutivly with that mean right hook. Also if it was a real street fight, then Aleksander emelianenko. He has ties with the russian mafia, his brother is fedor. And aleks is solid as ****. Probably walks around strapped most of the time anyway.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

tank abbot


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Heath Herring. How can one say somebody else?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Well submissions would be effective in a street fight. If you get a man in an armbar and break his arm, hes a one armed fighter, I sure wouldnt wanna fight Fedor with one arm. Or if you apply any choke you could just hold it until theyre out. So submissions could be effective in a street fight. Of course you have to worry about eye gauging and stuff but that stuff can usually be avoided.


How many times have you seen someone pull guard on the street or in a barfight and go for a triangle choke? Most BJJ and ground submissions don't work on the street because you can get prevent most of them by hitting a soft spot (groin, eyes, throat) that you can't do in the cage. Think about it.. if someone pulls guard on you, it's the easiest thing to just punch/elbow his nuts in. Not to mention you don't have 2 or 3 mins to lay there waiting for the right chance to throw the sub .. most street fights are over in a minute or two, after which you're either being stomped by the guy's buddies or thrown in jail. And standing subs are almost impossible to pull off because of the fact that your target has full mobility .. how many times have you seen one in the cage?

The best street fighter would have to be a striker. I'll stick with Wandy or Mark Hunt. Heck the reason Mark Hunt is in MMA today is because some bouncer saw him brutally own some dude outside a bar.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's because people who fight in the street or in bars are bums who don't know how to fight and think they will KO anything they hit.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I think cro cop would be pretty tough in the street.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I wouldn't want to get in a fight on the street with any UFC fighter. But to answer your question i would say Bas or Chuck.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tank Abbott
Rampage
Wanderlei Silva
Houston Alexander (did you see how he destroyed Jardine and wanted to go at it after he was already down? wouldn't wanna get him mad)


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> That's because people who fight in the street or in bars are bums who don't know how to fight and think they will KO anything they hit.


Really? Like Mark Hunt? Or Lee Murray? Oh wait, they really DO KO anything they hit. Maybe you should google up "Lee Murray kicking in Tito Ortiz's head in barfight". See what you find. Don't underestimate street tough guys, you might get yourself in the hospital.


----------



## Zeroskatberd (Aug 18, 2006)

Wanderlei seems like quite a psycho to me, it would probably knock you out. Then tag in Shogun to stomp on you.:thumb02:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Every striker. I dont think ground game is good on the streets.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Seriously, Bas rutten would own must people *KICK TO THA GROIN*

Then fedor
then Rampage 

I think


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would say Shogun. Like it or not, soccer kicks and stomps are more indicitive of street fighting, and Shogun is the best at them. (as long as he doesn't plant his arm if someone takes him down)


----------

